# Bait/Tackle/Restaurant partner wanted



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Posting for a friend.....


Bait/Tackle/Restaurant located near Tom's River area Year round business with extreme heavy summer flow looking for long term working partner....Fishing or short order cook expertise to bring to the table....Must be honest, hard working and wanting to expand business...catering, fish fry, i.e..Partnership % depends on cash investment...Willing to negotiate...Serious inquires only..Please contact me at [email protected] Please give me your name, phone # , the area u live in & a description of your background.....Look forward in communicating with u.....


----------

